# 66 GTO nearing completion of frame off restoratiion,



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The 66 is about 95% complete, I still have some paint touch up and the front bumper needs to go back to the chrome shop. Here are some pictures;


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

You are the next Chip Foose!!! Looks great!:cheers


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

She's georgous! Nice work man.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It looks awesome! The factory cream with the black top looks nice and clean. Is that a two speed wiper motor? Mines missing the plug for the motor, I see yours is actually two plugs.
Oh-yeah, looks like your going to win! :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That is some NICE work. Thanks for taking the time to preserve Pontiac muscle and history. Beautiful car.
Jeff


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone, 

Rukee, I have another harness if you need the plug(s).

GTOSarge, there is a huge 700+ car show in Canton tomorrow at Riverstone Plaza. If you have time stop by and look me up!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

She is an absolute beauty...Nice job…:cheerscheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Thanks everyone,
> 
> Rukee, I have another harness if you need the plug(s).


That would be sooo sweet! I have nothing between the switch and the motor. The two wire washer plug is hanging there, but that`s it. I have two switches(one extra spare), but no wiring.


----------

